# USQ - US Student Housing REIT



## System (4 March 2022)

US Student Housing REIT will be an Australian Real Estate Investment Trust listed on the ASX that will seek to own a portfolio of purpose-built student housing real estate assets within close proximity to top-tier public universities across the United States of America.

The REIT will invest via Delaware vehicles into Investee Companies that acquire and manage US student housing assets. The REIT acquired its first property, The Edge, in Texas Tech University, in early 2021. Capital raised will be used to acquire a minimum 90% interest in each property, with Student Quarters investing alongside the REIT for the balance.

The REIT’s objective is to provide Unitholders with an opportunity to benefit from both stable income generation and capital growth. this will be achieved through an exposure to a high quality, defensive portfolio of assets with favourable sector trends. The REIT will be actively managed to grow the portfolio through investments across student housing assets.

It is anticipated that USQ will list on the ASX during March 2022.





__





						US Student Housing – US Student Housing
					






					usq-reit.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 March 2022)

*Listing date*07 March 2022 ; 10:30 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://usq-reit.com/*Principal Activities*The entity is a managed investment scheme owning and managing a portfolio of student housing real estate assets in the United States.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 1.38*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*USQ*Capital to be Raised*$45,000,000*Expected offer close date*07 December 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited (Lead Manager).


----------



## So_Cynical (6 March 2022)

Initially 11 property's all located in the following states, Mississippi x 6, Texas x 2, Georgia x1, South Carolina x1, Missouri x 1 and Arizona x 1.
Not exactly prime locations, 20 minutes of reading thru the PDS and have found nothing on the fees to be paid to the investment managers and the asset managers.


----------



## Belli (7 March 2022)

Page 95 of the PDS.


----------

